
Omnisharp – Tools and extensions to work with C# in any editor - deniskyashif
http://www.newventuresoftware.com/blog/bring-net-development-into-your-favourite-editor-with-omnisharp/
======
NoGravitas
I use Omnisharp pretty much daily with emacs, on Windows, in my day job
(mainly ASP.NET MVC development). I still use VS, mostly for managing MSBuild
files, NuGet package configs, and debugging. But it's nice to have a more
capable text editor than the one in VS for lots of text wrangling tasks.

~~~
MichaelGG
Why not use VsVim or ViEmu? Then you get a proper text editor, but all the VS
niceness, too. Actually if you're using Emacs , you're in the same place,
having to install Evil and all.

~~~
shiz
Not OP, but maybe because he's not using any of the vi stuff? He nowhere said
he's using evil or anything. Just emacs.

~~~
MichaelGG
Sorry I just inferred due to "text wrangling tasks" :).

------
sgt
My first thought - someone should do this with Java as well. One could argue
that Java developers are held hostage by IDE's stuck in the past.

As a Java developer, I'm given a platform when all I needed was something a
lot simpler. Note that autocompletion is not enough to efficiently code in
Java though (especially Java EE), you need a bit more - but the current IDE's
are relics of the past.

My personal opinion is that IntelliJ is the best IDE out there, but I'd like
to see a vast simplification of your typical Java development environment.

~~~
NoGravitas
It would be nice. There's an older package for doing Java completion, JDEE,
which takes a similar approach (running a helper in BeanShell). But it is
difficult to configure, and fragile, and doesn't have enough active developers
to keep it up to date.

OmniSharp is a lot simpler, in that you just point the server at a solution
file, and it just works. There was talk on the JDEE mailing list a while back
about doing something similar using Maven POMs, but I don't think it took off.

------
broodbucket
I'm not a .NET guy but I played with OmniSharp for a while with Unity3D in
Emacs and it's definitely really cool. Nice to have a powerful autocompletion
engine for .NET that plays nice with Linux.

------
alexc05
I was literally giddy with excitement the other day when my first ever open
source contribution was merged in to the OmniSharp generators project.

(which I think is unrelated to this, but maybe run by the same people. I can't
tell if OmniSharp is its own standalone company staffed entirely with MS
people, or what - or is it just a "club" of really smart MS people?)

Nothing more than a few lines but they were the difference between being able
to see a webpage a 500 error on the default templates so maybe a little
worthwhile.

It was so _very_ enjoyable and fulfilling to be working on a project that will
be used by so many people. And the nature of giving back to the community
really was its own reward.

I'm looking forward to this new world of .NET where it is so much more open
and average joe developers can throw in fixes for weird things they find in
real time, rather than waiting on bottlenecks at the company.

~~~
jchannon
Omnisharp is mainly community members getting together to produce it. The idea
was originally devised by Jason Imison. A couple of MS guys wanted to get
involved and now VSCode uses Omnisharp under the hood. So whilst there are a
couple of MS guys involved and VSCode uses it, Ominsharp is a community
project

------
ponyous
I used Omnisharp + vim for Unity3D development and it was working surprisingly
well. I would highly suggest you use it for C# development if you are not
happy or cannot use IDEs such as MonoDevelop or VS.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I use C# all the time on Linux, mostly on MonoDevelop. But when I'm not using
C#, I use vim, so I have tried Omnisharp+vim several times hoping to rid
myself of MonoDevelop. Unfortunately, the performance of vim tanks when I have
OmniSharp installed, even when I'm not editing C#. Hoping that NeoVim's
improvements to asynchronous plugins helps this.

~~~
MichaelGG
What about Evil in Emacs? I've heard/seen great things about this model versus
using vim. (But haven't gotten around to it yet.)

~~~
nosami
omnisharp-vim author here. I switched to emacs around 18 months ago for
exactly the reasons described here.

For the last few months, I don't write C# any more, but still use emacs for F#
development.

------
platz
I have tried omnisharp with every editor I can think of (Vim, Emacs, Atom on
Ubuntu) and have never gotten it to work correctly, so I've given up. Maybe
never is a strong word.. I think I had it working for a week until a new
version broke it again.

------
superskierpat
I've only used omnisharp vim once, but the main problem was the configuration
files. They're always seemed to be problems.

